# Mental health, jaded or paranoid?



## Hunter (Jun 15, 2012)

So I've seen quite a few DNR's recently and my partners reactions vary from partner to partner and from newer to veterans. It's gotten me thinking; we as EMS professionals are exposed to not only death but near death patients at a high rate, has that made you Jaded to the point were death is just another part of your day or, has it made you paranoid of the many things that cause people to die or be crippled?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 15, 2012)

It made me realize that death is always around us. No one is safe from dying. Now I just view it as another day on the job and another house going up on the market.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Working in EMS I have come to realize that death is not the worst thing that can happen. There are many many things that are worse than death. Medicine in the US has become very focused on prolonging life at all costs, even if that cost means a complete loss of quality of life for the patient and even more importantly in some instances the patients family.


----------



## FourLoko (Jun 15, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Working in EMS I have come to realize that death is not the worst thing that can happen. There are many many things that are worse than death. Medicine in the US has become very focused on prolonging life at all costs, even if that cost means a complete loss of quality of life for the patient and even more importantly in some instances the patients family.



Amen. We probably get a little too "excited" when we see DNRs. Within the last week or so a couple of our frequent flyer dialysis patients who were in the worst of shape finally died and we know they're much better off for it.


----------



## marcus2011 (Jul 15, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Amen. We probably get a little too "excited" when we see DNRs. Within the last week or so a couple of our frequent flyer dialysis patients who were in the worst of shape finally died and we know they're much better off for it.



I agree 100%...Ive seen patients who would be better off gone and then I've seen some that we should have saved and we couldnt...those are the worst but its just part of the job.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 15, 2012)

It's made me FAR more afraid of debility than death.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 15, 2012)

Identifying with patients or victims has to be controlled or curtailed. People die. On the other hand, that attitude really bugs other people.


----------



## fma08 (Jul 16, 2012)

People die and no one person is safe from it. So, I enjoy myself as much as I can. That's what it's taught me.


----------



## Remeber343 (Jul 16, 2012)

It's taught me to love every minute of every day, you never know when it will be your last. Shoot, it could be driving to work or something.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 16, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> It's made me FAR more afraid of debility than death.



Getting a "behind the scenes" look at how many of the elderly take a long and winding road to death filled with great pain and often downright  suffering makes me fear any sort of end of life that is not reasonably quick. So many of my patients are just flat out angry that they are stuck in a place between life and death and cannot get to either no matter how hard they try.


----------



## firetender (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, I'm jaded. Perhaps a bit insensitive. Blunt for sure because I have no doubt I'm headed there, and you will be, too! 

But, always, death is secondary to the wonder that we live at all and as far as the field goes, I often went to that place of wonder at how we are not our bodies. Something vital leaves the flesh; what the hell is that, anyway?

(Favorite tombstone -- "Remember reader, you too shall die." still gives me chicken-skin!)


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 16, 2012)

firetender said:


> Yes, I'm jaded. Perhaps a bit insensitive. Blunt for sure because I have no doubt I'm headed there, and you will be, too!


 
See you here, see you there. 

same is same.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 18, 2012)

Grok it.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Jul 18, 2012)

I find that the more I have my "affairs in order", as they say, the less I worry about it.  I could end up in really bad shape, but I have 3 doctors, a medic, and a spouse, who would do everything they could for me.

I keep trying to take better and better care of myself, because I am looking forward to many things and I want to be here to enjoy them.

I also keep tidying up loose ends so that if I get to the point where I'm gravely ill or injured, I won't be worrying about stuff like whether or not my paperwork is in order, or my pets will be fed.  I'll be able to focus on getting well, or getting help to ease my way out.


----------

